# Can't delete files on my new external [Mac error ~43]



## Thundaar (Mar 26, 2007)

In the image, I show an error that keeps showing up when I try to delete the two Passport Apps and User Guide files.

If I try to rename them, the same error shows up.

I tried using the sudo rm -r[drag file to terminal] command, but it returned a message saying that it was illegal.

I attempted to use Trash It!, but that software didn't work.

How can I get rid of these files? They're really irking me, and I don't even see the accompanying 'Apps' associated with them. I also can't reformat the drive because while it doesn't seem like it, there's about 300 gigs of stuff in it.










:banghead:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm guessing they are files that came with the drive? If so, there may not be any way to get rid of them without reformatting the drive using a non-WD utility. Yes, they are a pain, but WD put them there hoping you'd use them. Like on a smartphone that comes preloaded with app, you can't get rid of them either. You might be able to use the terminal and change their visibility to invisible to get them out of sight.


----------

